# ISFP vs. ISFJ



## HandiAce (Nov 27, 2009)

Hello guys.

I'm very curious about the ISFP and the ISFJ. How do they differ from each other in habits, characteristics and so on? What causes them to appear lazy at times and what motivates them in general to get work done?

I'm mostly curious about how the two would respond to the world outside of them. 

If you need me to provide any more disambiguations, let me know.


----------



## HandiAce (Nov 27, 2009)

Bump. 

Anyone have anything interesting about comparisons and contrasts between Si-Fe and Fi-Se?


----------



## NeedsNewNameNow (Dec 1, 2009)

I know an ISFJ who has a mother that is ISFP. (This ISFP is quite possibly not the healthiest example)

Differences between these two:
ISFJ is very organized ISFP can't do anything for herself.
ISFJ does everything for ISFP, ISFP expects it and rarely shows gratitude
ISFJ is friendly, the ISFP is aloof and doesn't like or trust anybody.
ISFP is very self-centered and makes everything about her feelings.


----------



## fishier3000 (Apr 3, 2010)

May I bump this thread? I'm still curious about the differences. I haven't met any ISFPs so it makes it hard for me to make a comparison.


----------



## Xplosive (Mar 4, 2010)

ISFP have dominant Fi so they use their feeling for subjective internal emotional judgement (personal values/morals), Se auxiliary which they use to collect information with their 5 senses based on the present physical environment and feed their Fi. It will vary depending on how developed their functions are (particularly lower 2 functions), but on average they'll probably appear present orientated, more easy going, fun loving, go with the flow, more kinaesthetically skiled, less organised and work orientated (inferior Te) and less verbally articulate than ISFJs.

ISFJ have dominant Si which is their subjective worldview based on their stored historical details of past experiences and Fe auxiliary so they use feeling for objective, external social influence, to express their Si worldview. It will vary depending on how developed their functions are (particularly lower 2 functions) but on average they'll generally appear past orientated, more verbally articulate, more outwardly expressive, better memory of the past, more strongly opinionated, more controlled/rigid, close minded to new ideas and new experiences (inferior Ne).

Like all types, for them to work most effectively they need a task that appeals to their dominant and auxiliary functions.


----------



## Brie (Nov 26, 2009)

My mom is an ISFJ, and although we are very similar, there are a few differences. She worries constantly about pleasing others, especially family, and she has trouble saying no. I don't often go out of my way to please other people in general unless I feel it is required of me. She also worries a lot more about other people's health and safety and such.

I tend to procrastinate and then get everything done all at once in a burst; she tends to start things as soon as possible and work on them gradually and thoroughly over time.

She is a lot more tradition-oriented and doesn't question things about her religion; she just accepts everything as it is. From what I understand she has always been this way.

And:
Me: Play first, work later
Her: Work first, work some more, then relax

She is a very goofy, playful person, but she has told me she didn't use to be this way. She used to be a lot more serious and uptight more often, but she loosened up in her old age.


----------



## fishier3000 (Apr 3, 2010)

Brie said:


> My mom is an ISFJ, and although we are very similar, there are a few differences. She worries constantly about pleasing others, especially family, and she has trouble saying no. I don't often go out of my way to please other people in general unless I feel it is required of me. She also worries a lot more about other people's health and safety and such.
> 
> I tend to procrastinate and then get everything done all at once in a burst; she tends to start things as soon as possible and work on them gradually and thoroughly over time.
> 
> ...


 
Hmmm... this makes me question my type again. I find that there is alot of characteristics of ISFP that I feel describe me very well (Sometimes even more so than ISFJ). Sigh... confused again. Do ISFJ's tend to be organized even in their adolescence?


----------



## HandiAce (Nov 27, 2009)

Keep in mind that the MBTI describes how you perceive, interpret and judge the world around you. Behavior, pursuits, dreams and certain habits do not necessarily dictate type.

If you analyze human element related values based on your concrete perception of the world around you, you are an ISFP. I consider myself ISFJ now because I focus on certain perceptions and ideas in my mind based on facts and data. Plus, I have more of a detachment from the present moment as experiences appear to become more vivid upon reflection.


----------



## fishier3000 (Apr 3, 2010)

HandiAce said:


> Keep in mind that the MBTI describes how you perceive, interpret and judge the world around you. Behavior, pursuits, dreams and certain habits do not necessarily dictate type.
> 
> *Haha. Yeah I know that:wink:. It's just that sometimes the way people talk about a specific type makes me question myself (It gets rather annoying for me). *
> 
> ...


Comments above.


----------



## Brie (Nov 26, 2009)

fishier3000 said:


> Hmmm... this makes me question my type again. I find that there is alot of characteristics of ISFP that I feel describe me very well (Sometimes even more so than ISFJ). Sigh... confused again. Do ISFJ's tend to be organized even in their adolescence?


I don't know; I don't consider my mom organized necessarily, but she's certainly not messy and disorganized like I am.



HandiAce said:


> Keep in mind that the MBTI describes how you perceive, interpret and judge the world around you. Behavior, pursuits, dreams and certain habits do not necessarily dictate type.


Good point. I think a good way to put it (on the subject of being organized) is that I am perfectly comfortable and not very bothered by things being disorganized/messy, while it tends to make her uncomfortable.



HandiAce said:


> If you analyze human element related values based on your concrete perception of the world around you, you are an ISFP. I consider myself ISFJ now because I focus on certain perceptions and ideas in my mind based on facts and data.


This is one of those descriptions that needs examples. Se and Si are so confusing to me. I get the general idea of what they mean, but I couldn't say if I tend toward one or the other.


----------



## HandiAce (Nov 27, 2009)

Here are some more characteristics related to Si and Fi paired with Se:

"ISFJs value and support organizational change that is based on solid information and careful reasoning, but they see little sense in change for its own sake."

Si users like the ISFJ tend to be "dedicated to preserving traditional values and time-honored institutions." An example of this has been me resisting buying a newer cellphone because I'm familiar with the one I have now since I've essentially became one with its interface and so on. Despite other people nagging me and giving me positive reinforcement for switching phones, I would try (usually not having complete logic behind why I think I should keep my old phone) to defend myself (not physically exactly) from having my phone confiscated because I'm fine with it.

An example of how one might think about their own ideas they hope to implement using Si:

"An ISFJ teacher described as energizing 'relating to the children on a personal level—figuring out what approach to learning works best for them; having a child feel successful because I utilized a strategy.'"

Now for ISFPs:

"ISFPs want to experience as much of the environment, especially the natural environment, as possible;"

Many common ISFP values as a result of this include respecting nonhuman creatures and sparing nature. Sparing and protecting the things that stand before them. ISFPs can usually identify with the quote, "live and let live." and perhaps defend aggressively towards those who threaten concrete things the ISFP values. 

"Work is energizing for Introverted Feeling types when it enables them to enact important values, especially by helping others grow and develop as individuals. Their own growth and development is equally important. Thus they flourish in an environment that offers the freedom to complete projects within a flexible time frame."

An example of how an ISFP feels when satisfied with their job:

ISFPs tend to enjoy concrete projects such as “interesting, hands-on work that
I know has a purpose and gives me a sense of accomplishment” or “interesting hands-on
materials, creating things, lack of boundaries.”

"Introverted Feeling [ISFP] types focus on what is good in others, so they tend
to downplay others’ faults, often forgiving them for slights or minor hurtful
behavior."

All quotations were cited from the book, _Was That Really Me?_



In a nutshell, Si users feel pulled not to try something new on unfamiliar ground. Se users want to get out there to try things and experience things.


----------



## fishier3000 (Apr 3, 2010)

HandiAce said:


> Here are some more characteristics related to Si and Fi paired with Se:
> 
> "ISFJs value and support organizational change that is based on solid information and careful reasoning, but they see little sense in change for its own sake."
> 
> ...


Alright Handiace. Because of you and a few others, I've decided I'm ISFP. (I put thought into this, just to let you know:tongue:wink:


----------



## HandiAce (Nov 27, 2009)

There's another good point that TurranMC made about perceivers versus judgers. Perceivers like learning things for the sake of learning. Whereas judgers want to gain something from what they are learning.

An ISFP does certain projects and hands on the work for the sake of doing it. If I were to do any project, it's because I'm convinced that I ought to do something as a step to getting somewhere.


----------



## Coskun (Dec 16, 2012)

NeedsNewNameNow said:


> I know an ISFJ who has a mother that is ISFP. (This ISFP is quite possibly not the healthiest example)
> 
> Differences between these two:
> ISFJ is very organized ISFP can't do anything for herself.
> ...


This comparison makes me feel like P is more of a deformed J. I mean, is there really character differences or is it that we stamp what really are deformed traits. I used to be an ISFJ, or maybe I thought it so, but lately I became an ISFP. Can your character change as you get old or experience various situations?


----------



## Rafiki (Mar 11, 2012)

NeedsNewNameNow said:


> I know an ISFJ who has a mother that is ISFP. (This ISFP is quite possibly not the healthiest example)
> 
> Differences between these two:
> ISFJ is very organized ISFP can't do anything for herself.
> ...



Sounds like you like them both equally


----------



## Flaming Rain (May 2, 2013)

It's interesting. I started a post a few days ago about two people I know who i believe to be either ISFPs or ISFJs. I'm pretty sure one of them is an ISFJ, thanks to teddy564339 , but I'm still curious. With the knowledge you guys know about ISFPs and ISFJs, what do you think they are? 

Link below:http://personalitycafe.com/isfj-forum-nurturers/145842-isfp-isfj-anyone-please-answer.html


----------



## I Kant (Jan 19, 2013)

In an over-simplistic sense -

An ISFJ may try to meet the role that family, friends or society requires of them.

An ISFP may try to exceed the role in some way in order to avoid being cast in a role.

Role adherence vs individualism. 

Both like to be appreciated but both tend to be underestimated.

However ISFJs tend to have higher patience/endurance but feel like they are under-appreciated.

ISFPs tend to be harder to really get to know while being able to more easily stand out when they want by being more free of the expected norms, but tend to need affirmation.

While similar in some ways, they are also quite dissimilar. Each has their own set of advantages and disadvantages, in a general and questionable sense. As it probably depends on things like culture, approach and whatnot for any given quality to be an advantage or disadvantage. In a lifetime any quality is likely to be both at some time or another.


----------



## AliceKettle (Feb 2, 2014)

Brie said:


> My mom is an ISFJ, and although we are very similar, there are a few differences. She worries constantly about pleasing others, especially family, and she has trouble saying no. I don't often go out of my way to please other people in general unless I feel it is required of me. She also worries a lot more about other people's health and safety and such.
> 
> I tend to procrastinate and then get everything done all at once in a burst; she tends to start things as soon as possible and work on them gradually and thoroughly over time.
> 
> ...


That's a lot like me. I will tell myself to do work as soon as I get back to my room, but then I feel the Internet calling my name, and I'll have trouble giving it up to get work done. I'm also a major procrastinator. However, having strong Se means that I can type up some very well-written last minute English papers. Then again, I've always enjoyed English, literature, and language arts. I'm a very goal-oriented ISFP, and dream and am pursuing a future career as a vocal performance college professor. However, now that I know what I want in life it's very hard for me to see the value in working hard in subjects like math and science in college because I feel that those those subjects won't really benefit me in the long run.


----------



## RainBreeze (Jan 27, 2015)

I've never dated an ISFP before, but I've dated an ISFJ. The ISFJ is very protective and super loyal; I see him as a manly guy that can act macho to protect me like beat up someone, but very gentle and sweet with just me.


----------

